# Noob: Thanks For The Support



## Benji (23/6/14)

Morning all.

I received A big suprize on Friday.
My buddy collected a bunch of goodies for me from the great people on this forum.
Thank you @Metal Liz , @KimH and @Melinda. Thank you for the goodies, is awesome.
My friend, @Wca , decided to ask you guys for help on my behalf and I am really in his debt for it.
I noticed on saturday that the one tank, the Evod, is cracked on the side, dont know what happened. was still in its packaging. Also KimH included what I think is a Ce4 clearo but it does not fire at all, hope im not doing anything wrong, but we tried everything but it does not want to work.

WCA gave me his two Titan pro tanks to use, and wow these tanks are amazing. Think they are from VapeMob. I really like the Freelife Pomigranate juice, Thanks Metal Liz.

I was not gona join this forum as Im not really someone for stuff like this and dont really sit on the internet alot. I decided to join as I saw the comments made about the annonimity and my friends being accused off stuff.

He was just trying to help a friend out and have told me alot about the forum and how great the people are on this group. He has done so much for me, and has his own stuff to deal with he tries to help me with everything he can.

On that note, once again thank you all for the help and for the awesome goodies. I wil oneday repay you all who has helped me.

PS: @Cape vaping supplies , thank you so much for the vv battery, it is awesome with the Titan Pro Tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wca (23/6/14)

Welcome to the forum buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

Did you remove the plastic 'condom' on the CE4?
If you have and it's still not working - drop me a pm and I will forward you my address. Bring back the old one and I will swop it out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benji (23/6/14)

lol, Yes we did remove it. Ill try again today and see If I can get it working and will let you know. Thanks @KimH !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benji (23/6/14)

A friend of mine who lifes in the UK now, sent me a Evic from the UK, and wow, its awesome. think its suppose to handel something allot more hard core than a Titan Pro Tank. Lol.


----------



## Andre (23/6/14)

Benji said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I received A big suprize on Friday.
> My buddy collected a bunch of goodies for me from the great people on this forum.
> ...


Most welcome to the forum. Glad to see you are getting there. An awesome friend you have in @Wca. Do you guys work at the same place? Happy vaping. Keep us updated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benji (23/6/14)

I did work at the company yes, but cant work at the moment. Im at the office today to use the Internet for a bit before I go to Physio. Why? @Andre


----------



## Andre (23/6/14)

Benji said:


> I did work at the company yes, but cant work at the moment. Im at the office today to use the Internet for a bit before I go to Physio. Why? @Andre


Sorry to hear that - hope it is not too serious. Just making conversation if you do not mind.


----------



## Benji (23/6/14)

Andre said:


> Sorry to hear that - hope it is not too serious. Just making conversation if you do not mind.


No problem, love to have people to talk to. Its a but serious but ill get past it, just have alot of rehab to do.
Damage to my leg and waist and right shoulder. but getting there. Hopefully Should be able to get back to work later this year.


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

a warm welcome to the forum @Benji, i'm so happy i could help  like i said to your buddy, i would've loved to have helped out more... but unfortunately have no more extra vaping goodies after helping friends and another forum member hahaha, just love spreading the vaping love around 

Best of luck with your vaping journey and glad you are liking the pomegranite 

have a great day!!! :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benji (23/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> a warm welcome to the forum @Benji, i'm so happy i could help  like i said to your buddy, i would've loved to have helped out more... but unfortunately have no more extra vaping goodies after helping friends and another forum member hahaha, just love spreading the vaping love around
> 
> Best of luck with your vaping journey and glad you are liking the pomegranite
> 
> have a great day!!! :hug:


You have already helped so much. Thank you so much!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

